# looking for trainer/lesson for MFT in central Tx



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

I am an experience rider, but not with gaited horses. Looking for someone I can take a few lesson with my new MFT. Willing to travel within Texas to that person. Looking for someone with references, experience and doesn't charge an arm, leg and your first gchild. Can anyone suggest a trainer- drawing a line from Wichita Falls straight south to San Antonio, anyone east of of that line? please respond thru email since I don't get on this site very often.
[email protected] 
Thank you so much for any and all help.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Call Gail Conway, DVM, in Comance. They will know someone.

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Joseph Aczon
979-492-8989

He is in Caldwell, he is probably the foremost gaited horse farrier in Texas, as well as trainer. He specializes in all aspects of foot flingers, give him a call.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I second Joey. He's an expert in all things gaited


----------

